# Everclear cutting for topping up



## wineforfun (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok, I am sure I am overthinking this. I am trying to figure out how much water to mix with 190 proof everclear to obtain approx. 15% ABV. 
By my calculations, it would be 

1oz. water to 1oz. everclear=47.5% ABV (95 proof)
2oz. water to 2oz. everclear solution=23.75 ABV (47.5 proof)
4oz. water to 4oz. everclear solution=11.875 ABV(23.75 proof)

With the above numbers, it appears I need to add 5oz. water total (using the middle of the 2oz. & 4 oz. numbers) to 1oz. everclear to reach approx. 17.7 ABV 

So, approx. 4.5oz. water to 1oz. everclear would be close to 15% ABV.

Thoughts?

My reason for this is instead of adding water to top up with, this will allow you to keep the alcohol level where you originally wanted it. This is also for times you don't have a like wine to top up with.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 2, 2013)

use the pearson square and just add to the wine without water....


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok, too confusing for me to process while here at work and I am going to have to add water or it would be just adding straight everclear.
If I had a carboy that needed 5 oz. of "liquid" to top up, I can't just add 5 oz. of straight everclear. It needs to be cut with water.


----------



## seth8530 (Dec 2, 2013)

If you plan on diluting everclear down to 15% ABV I would recomend you look at the definition of alcohol by volume.

Ie Everclear is 190 proof which is 95% alcohol by volume...

Thus, you have G ml of alcohol divided by total volume.... Ie .95=G/Total

First, solve for G which is how many ml of alcohol you have by substituting for Total the ammount in ml of everclear you have. Lets say you have 1750 ml of it ( a handle)

Thus, G=.95*Total or G= .95*750= 1662 ml of pure alcohol.

Now lets figure out how much water you would need to add to your handle of everclear to make it 15%

Once again .15=G/Total

.15= 1662/Total

Total= 1750 +water

.15=1662/(1750+Water)

Water= (1662/.15) -1750

Water= 9330 ml


Thus you wold need to add 9330 ml of water to 1.75 liters of everclear to bring it down to 15% abv.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 2, 2013)

Seth,
While I can re-calculate your numbers, that isn't what I was looking for. I am looking for how much water, in ounces, to 1 oz. of everclear.

I am not using a "handle" of everclear, it is a 750ml. 
Yes, I understand I can cut your numbers in half, then convert ml to ounces, etc.
Also, I don't need to cut down a handle or 750, for that matter, of everclear. I am only needing to dilute little bits at a time, for topping up.

I was just looking for a simple water ounces to 1 oz. of everclear conversion.


----------



## seth8530 (Dec 2, 2013)

Well then, all that needs to be done is re use what I wrote but use units of ounces


.15=.95/(1+Water)
Ie 15 percent alcohol is equal to .95 oz's of alcohol inside of a total volume of 1 oz plus how much water you need to dilute it by.

Thus you would need to add *5.33 oz's of wate*r to 1 oz of everclear to give you 15% ABV.

Just a real quick double check to make sure the math is good...

.95/(1+5.33)=????

=.15007


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 2, 2013)

Add 3/16 of an oz. of everclear to 1 oz. of water. (As James said, use a Pearson's square.)


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 2, 2013)

Awesome, thank you.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 3, 2013)

a 6:1 ratio water to Everclear will give you a 14% abv. I always use this rule of thumb. I use it to make my version of Angelica, just add Everclear to favorite juice in a 6:1 ratio. let age about three months.


----------

